# Reunião familiar de Cachalotes!



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 10:21)

*Cachalotes vão aos Açores para reunião Familiar*

"*É como se uma grande família alargada se reunisse anualmente nesta zona.*

Espécie escolhe o arquipélago nos meses mais quentes do ano para reforçar laços entre grupos sociais.

Os cachalotes que visitam os Açores têm uma grande fidelidade ao arquipélago e integram uma organização social que anualmente escolhe esta zona do Atlântico para uma reunião familiar alargada durante a Primavera e Verão.”







http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1373689&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## belem (27 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Espectacular!!


----------

